# Seat Restoration



## bushb2004 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi everyone, I need some help from the pro's on here. I'm restoring a 1950 seat ( see attached ) and need info on what type of foam/underlayment to use that mimics the original. Thanks in advance for you help

Doug


----------



## TammyN (Mar 1, 2014)

I think horsehair was originally used, but I don't know where to get it. I tried thin, dense foam from a yoga mat but didn't like the results so I don't recommend it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 1, 2014)

closed cell foam, comes in different thicknesses and can be shaped.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 1, 2014)

Here's a similar ladies seat I did with leather and closed cell foam:


----------



## bushb2004 (Mar 1, 2014)

Are you installing the seat cover directly over the closed cell foam or are you covering the closed cell foam with a "underlay" ?

Thanks for the info and the seat you did looks super





alw said:


> closed cell foam, comes in different thicknesses and can be shaped.


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 1, 2014)

bushb2004 said:


> Are you installing the seat cover directly over the closed cell foam or are you covering the closed cell foam with a "underlay" ?
> 
> Thanks for the info and the seat you did looks super




I had one with several layers of burlap and cotton wool alternating.


----------



## bushb2004 (Mar 1, 2014)

*Thank you*

That is what I have found also. However; I am unable to identify the materials or match them, so I was speculating about the process. I am not performing a period correct restoration, only a reasonable facsimiles for a rider.

Thanks

Doug   


Jennifer Parker said:


> I had one with several layers of burlap and cotton wool alternating.


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 1, 2014)

TammyN said:


> I think horsehair was originally used, but I don't know where to get it. I tried thin, dense foam from a yoga mat but didn't like the results so I don't recommend it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




A horse, duh!


----------



## bushb2004 (Mar 1, 2014)

*pedal_junky*

Thank you for the value added

QUOTE=pedal_junky;325644]A horse, duh! [/QUOTE]


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Mar 1, 2014)

bushb2004 said:


> That is what I have found also. However; I am unable to identify the materials or match them, so I was speculating about the process. I am not performing a period correct restoration, only a reasonable facsimiles for a rider.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Doug




Local fabric shop here does. I can get horse hair from a friend. Want me to send you some? I'll send free.


----------



## bushb2004 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the offer, but I would have no idea how to use the horse hair, ( shaping, glue, layers. ect...) also I'm not sure of the compatibility with vinyl.   

Thanks

Doug



Jennifer Parker said:


> Local fabric shop here does. I can get horse hair from a friend. Want me to send you some? I'll send free.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 5, 2014)

TammyN said:


> I think horsehair was originally used, but I don't know where to get it. I tried thin, dense foam from a yoga mat but didn't like the results so I don't recommend it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Violin bows are made from horse hair... You could find a luthier who would probably have some or the old google machine?


----------

